# Design



## TxBrew (Oct 23, 2006)

How do you like the layout/design of this forum?

Hard to read or navigate?


----------



## Caplan (Oct 23, 2006)

I Like the colours - easy on the eyes. The 'Multi quote' button should be a real plus.


----------



## TxBrew (Oct 23, 2006)

Good to hear! As with all websites there might be a few bugs so report them here if you come across one.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2013)

Huh? I'm confused?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Me too!




I like your daffy duck, that's cool.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok. Sorry about that. This app is useless on an iPhone. Tried to post a reply to a member regarding sweetening. But it's posting it here instead.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the design, as an IT professional that has designed a few websites, WineMakingTalk is very nice, fluid, no unnecessary searches to find what you are looking for, some websites make you search through levels of data before finding what you are looking for, not here!
Good Job guys!


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2013)

Tex, I am at the bottom of the chain when it comes to making a computer work. I am able to get around on here without much trouble. Thanks for the great site. Arne.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 4, 2013)

Tx - This is not a joke, Google Chrome is blocking Wine Making Talk stating:

Danger: Malware Ahead!
Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on www.winemakingtalk.com.
Content from cmi.netseer.com, a known malware distributor, has been inserted into this web page. Visiting this page now is very likely to infect your computer with malware.
Malware is malicious software that causes things like identity theft, financial loss, and permanent file deletion.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 4, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Tx - This is not a joke, Google Chrome is blocking Wine Making Talk stating:
> 
> Danger: Malware Ahead!
> Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on www.winemakingtalk.com.
> ...



It may not be the case. I got that last night on accuweather.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have any suggestions at this time. I am on several forums so if I find any other things I like I will pass them on to you.

I really like recent posts and for some reason I never use that on other posts but I find it real helpful.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 4, 2013)

The original post in this thread is 6 years old. I think the last 6 years of WMT success is a testament to the design and layout of the site!


----------



## BobF (Feb 4, 2013)

Tom - I just got the same warning, but after "Going Back" and reselecting this tread again ... no warning. Tells me that the content the warning is about is coming from the ad cyclers ....


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 4, 2013)

bob, thanks


----------

